# Pink marble walkway



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Finally got around to setting my Tennessee pink marble. Have an acid wash next to bring out the color and seal it before filling with mortor.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool. Anxious to see the results!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Very nice! So without me having to Google it, what does the acid wash do?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Very nice! So without me having to Google it, what does the acid wash do?


The marble has years of dirt and build up. The acid just eats it off so it will leave it nice and clean. After I neutralize it and rinse I will apply a sealer to help keep it clean. I placed this 6 years ago and it just filled with weeds. Finally got around to doing it right.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I like


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is some I put down at my old hose all cleaned up.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I like that a lot! Nice job.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Will have to do some scraping and such but not bad


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Will have to do some scraping and such but not bad


That is real pretty!


----------

